# BMW Press Release of Coupe/convert



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Didnt see this posted yet, just the pics.

http://www.germancarfans.com/News.cfm?NewsID=2021217.002

Bring the diesel to the states!!!!, 0-62 in 7.2 seconds and it gets 43.5mpg.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> *
> Bring the diesel to the states!!!!, 0-62 in 7.2 seconds and it gets 43.5mpg. *


Just remember that UK mileage calculations are different, and also UK Imperial Gallons are larger than American ones.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: BMW Press Release of Coupe/convert*



Kaz said:


> *Just remember that UK mileage calculations are different, and also UK Imperial Gallons are larger than American ones.  *


Yea your right but probably still in the mid to upper 30's, better then the low to mid 20s in our wagon

Jeff


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

curious if the diesel 6speed manual have different ratios since the diesel puts out gobs of torque at a narrow band? is that true?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> *curious if the diesel 6speed manual have different ratios since the diesel puts out gobs of torque at a narrow band? is that true? *


Yup. I was looking at a euro spec PDF and the ratios are totally different.


----------



## 330dSport (Dec 13, 2002)

I have the current 330d Sport,with Tuning Box plug in module giving 184bhp to 220bhp increase,i currently average around 36-38mpg ,but this is with some very fast driving and 2 trackdays so far with 1650mls on the clock. With some moderate to fast driving you can average around 40 + mpg.
Unless it has a more fuel effiecent 2nd generation Common Rail engine from mine 43.5 mpg is a bit optimistic but not impossible.
I would also agree a 6 speed box is a bit OTT,as the car redlines at about 4750-5000rpm so unless it has a 6th speed cruising gear there will be alot of gearchanging with the 6spd box,but it should be a fantastic car the 330cd,i will be flipping my 330d sedan in for one next year with the M Kit II as i'm not to keen on the new front bumper and prefer the Sport models.


----------

